# scent question



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi
I'm still really new to soaping and I have a couple of questions about scents.
I recently bought a few scents from Candel Science. The ones I got were Meadow-loved it, Black Cherry-loved it, Golden Rose-didnt like much not enough smell,and cake-no smell after making the soap. I still have but have not used Dragons Blood and Peanut Butter. I'll be using the Dragons Blood this morning while my daughter is at school, she hated the smell when she sniffed it, said it smelled like an old hippy (thats why I like it) 
So what Id like to know is what Candle Science scents are really strong like the black cherry? For the most part I like smells that smell like baked goods or hot drinks, fruity, or clean. I guess I like anything thats strong but not perfumey. Candle Science is the only place I have ordered from and being in zone 8 shipping is aways high so any suggestins are wellcome. You know how they say goats are like potato chips well Im finding Im that way with making soap.
Thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

There are lots of different fragrance places, and some might be quite a bit closer to you. Check out the scent reviews in the stickies. I have only used a couple of fragrances from Candle Science, but have used ones from Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Brambleberry, Nature's Garden, Majestic Mountain Sage, and a few others. You could do a google search for suppliers and come back here and post what you find that is close to you and see what others say about them.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I ordered from Wholesale Supplies Plus and the shipping was free. I don't think it was a "special" - I think there is a small minimum order amount and free shipping. I hate paying shipping. It makes a big difference to me what companies charge for shipping.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Apple Jack and Peel is a strong one, Almond is very strong, Love Spell, Dragon's Blood, Blue Spruce, just to name a few.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I only use Candle Science's Cranberry Marmalade, I have tried others but so far I am not happy with how some scent fades, some quickly some take longer but do fade. Put your info you found in scent review uptop. I have wanted to try Blackberry Marmalade but haven't yet.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

From Candle Science I like Cranberry Marmalade, Lovespell, Cool Citrus Basil, and Green Tea & Lemongrass.

The cranberry marmalade discolors slightly. The others that I listed did not accelerate or discolor for me in CP goat milk soap.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I noticed on Candle Science that the Blackberry Marmalade says 'for candles only'. I'm taking that to mean that it's not body safe, right? I had looked at it too because I love the way that their Canberry Marmalade smells.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's the problem with purchasing from candle sites. Anything with cinnamon or cloves etc...they will state as not body safe. Aroma Haven does the same thing, they are a candle site. But it also protects them when people use their scents and use too much and find it irritating or worse, causing rashes or chemical sensitivities. One of my soaps gave Tracy a nice chemical peel on her face, I didn't charge her anymore for the outpatient procedure


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> One of my soaps gave Tracy a nice chemical peel on her face, I didn't charge her anymore for the outpatient procedure


Vicki, your so funny!!!!!! :rofl :rofl :rofl 
But this is good information on the scents.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Candle Science

Hmmm... the Coconut Lime Verbena from there sold well in soap. 

Very Vanilla is great in candles and decent in soap... turns very very dark, some times it accelerates... not others
Caramelized Pralines is fairly good if you like that (not my favorite LOL) just a nice beige... did not accelerate
Honeysuckle Jasmine was strong... did not accelerate... nice light light color

We just soaped Violet Lime today... so not sure how it will turn out...


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll order some of the mentioned ones.(-:
Oh and the cake one I used, well the smell came back after unmolded but I think it stinks and it the batch that gave me brown spots although I don't think its from the FO.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh and I should add though we do not know yet how the Violet Lime soap will turn out... it DEFINITELY accelerated!!! Was a bit of a comedy of errors as we had been going to try color swirls... and it went FAST!

Oh and someone said Apple Jack above... not everyone is sensitive, but Apple Jack and Smoke & Odor eater? be gone? whatever it is called gives ME INSTANT headaches... nasty ones.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

The gift shop we have carrying our things in LA sold out on the CS vanilla & pecan soaps before Christmas... I think the vanilla could be stronger, but apparently it is liked. The pecan people either LOVE it or are so so. The ones who love it can be rabid LOL


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

clarify... they sold out on all our soaps, but had the most requests for pecan & vanilla....

a different store still has 2 bars of vanilla sitting, but the spearmint eucalyptus eo I do sells out every time I restock. 

So it can vary so much.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am using it also Lynn, but I am not going to use that name. I am calling it Pralines.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I call it Caramelized Pecan since pecans are big around here.


----------

